# Pulmonary Infection from rodents occupying a section of my basement



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you have black mold? Are there signs of rodents?
I, also, got sick after cleaning out the trunk of an old car that I had papers & books in, after moving. The lock had been damaged & rain got into the trunk.The field mice had had a field day chomping everything to shreds, I guess for nests. My favorite big National Geographic Atlas was just shreds. I remember wearing a surgical mask for the dust, but I, eventually, just gave the car away to some young men, with cautions about the trunk.

I never knew if it was the rodent feces or the mold, but, I had flu-like symptoms & this was from cleaning while outside. I have allergies, so, I gave the car away.

Have you considered hiring cleaners?


----------



## Siy (Jun 25, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> Do you have black mold? Are there signs of rodents?
> I, also, got sick after cleaning out the trunk of an old car that I had papers & books in, after moving. The lock had been damaged & rain got into the trunk.The field mice had had a field day chomping everything to shreds, I guess for nests. My favorite big National Geographic Atlas was just shreds. I remember wearing a surgical mask for the dust, but I, eventually, just gave the car away to some young men, with cautions about the trunk.
> 
> I never knew if it was the rodent feces or the mold, but, I had flu-like symptoms & this was from cleaning while outside. I have allergies, so, I gave the car away.
> ...


----------



## Siy (Jun 25, 2020)

I would consider a professional it if it wasn’t my stepfathers hoarding. I want to focus on that area where I know the rodent smell started from, through out the carpet that’s they’ve probably nested in. I haven’t seen rodents at all. Our issue isn’t rodents but the urine and droppings that carry a bunch of diseases. Once this is disinfected I presume I’d be fine. It would cost to much to have someone’s throw everything out without also losing value because some of the things are keepers.


----------



## Siy (Jun 25, 2020)

Siy said:


> I would consider a professional it if it wasn’t my stepfathers hoarding. I want to focus on that area where I know the rodent smell started from, through out the carpet that’s they’ve probably nested in. I haven’t seen rodents at all. Our issue isn’t rodents but the urine and droppings that carry a bunch of diseases. Once this is disinfected I presume I’d be fine. It would cost to much to have someone’s throw everything out without also losing value because some of the things are keepers.


For clarification, we apparently used to have rodents but not for over 18 months. 

It isn’t a mold issue. My mold issue is in the front room of the basement. That’s another issue resolved when I put in a French drain in the front garden adjoining this molded room. I will put my fogger in the room in intervals, then put a small window to let some air in this room. My stepfather is 82 and he’s doesnt get bothered by this stuff.


----------



## Norm202 (Apr 17, 2021)

Start by getting a dehumidifier and have it run 24/7 for several days. You may also need to get an actual air purifier.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hantavirus pulmonary syndrome - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## Siy (Jun 25, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> Hantavirus pulmonary syndrome - Symptoms and causes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this 2 days ago when I went into full pulmonary issue along with all Covid like symptoms. Went to Doctor the next day, I was feeling better. He thinks it was Covid, I also took the Covid test yesterday and came out negative. So if it’s hantavirus it’s still brewing until an opportunity comes up. Today I’m feeling better than yesterday so I’m hoping it was some other infection bacterial or parasitic that affects the lungs. Time will tell. In any case I have on hand a lot of healthy medicines as well as five cocktail prescriptions the doctor gave me. So far, essential oil nasal steam inhalation, repeatedly doing deep breathing exercises, high dose vit c. Oregano oil, garlic. and a bunch of stuff got me through. I don’t want the prescriptions until I need them.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

You need to get everything out of the basement.
Rent a storage locker, a jobsite container or get rid of the junk.
You mentioned hoarding and rodents.
With everything out of the basement proper steps can be taken to mitigate any mold problems, seal up crevices where rodents and other pest can enter.
Then you can sort through the junk and bring back what is necessary.
If the basement is a health risk you really don't have a choice.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I do most things myself but in a spot like yours with health issues, I would call ServPro. Failing that, a PAPR respirator with a full face mask and the best filter available would be what I would wear.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What general area of the US do you live in?

Hantavirus is actually pretty rare. It's more likely to be something more common like mold allergy, *especially, if the symptoms come and go.* Or something else in the rat/mouse urine & feces. You can actually look up how long different micro-organisms can live or be reconstituted.
There might be mold in the walls you don't see.
Bleach kills mold, but, not mold spores. Concrobium does that.

Recent construction can stir up the earth, releasing micro-organisms.








Five Things You Should Know About Valley Fever


While rare at a national level, Valley fever is common in the southwestern United States and northern Mexico. Every year, 150,000 people in the U.S. are infected, and Arizona is home to two-thirds of them. Here are five things you need to know: 1) Valley fever can be a serious respiratory health...




uahs.arizona.edu





I had a patient, a young Airman, at an Air Force Base in the California High Desert, that had pneumonia that they finally traced to the dust from old crumbling masonary walls where they had class. Valley Fever. I think it was outside.

I, personally, would not clean an area that gave me Flu symptoms.

Your doctor can do cultures if it continues.
(I'm not a doc)


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hire some movers to haul everything out of the basement into a storage unit. Then you can properly clean the basement.
Then, as you bring the stuff back go through it and get rid of anything you don't need or that is contaminated.


----------



## Siy (Jun 25, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> What general area of the US do you live in?
> 
> Hantavirus is actually pretty rare. It's more likely to be something more common like mold allergy, *especially, if the symptoms come and go.* Or something else in the rat/mouse urine & feces. You can actually look up how long different micro-organisms can live or be reconstituted.
> There might be mold in the walls you don't see.
> ...


I am in NJ. My symptoms are relieving, today I’m feeling better. I went downstairs again with swimming goggles and the goggles that have the vents that are supposed to block anything from coming in. I wore these goggles over the swimming goggles because I could not get an answer if these small vents on the goggles would prevent any rodent or mold spores from getting in my eyes. ?? Anybody know?

Anyway I’m fine but still will try the N95 3M 8511 from Home Depot to make sure. Yesterday I want down with 3 cloth fabric masks with a workman that is going to remove the stuff from the problematic areas and clean out this area. It was either risk my parents who are up in old age or let him go downstairs by himself. He shrugged his shoulders after I explained everything I mentioned here and went in with just a cloth mask no eye goggles. 

I’m fine with going down but wanted to make sure the 3 M 8511 N95 mask would be sufficient. I’m presuming most of you guys are fine with just a basic paper or cloth mask. I don’t have the budget for a Papr mask. I do have a full face mask with the filters. I could also use this with a hazmat like suit with hoodie under the mask so it’s properly sealed. 

I think my main access point for these infections are my eyes. That is where I’ve felt the stings from the airborne pathogens when I went to the basement without complete eye protection.


----------



## Siy (Jun 25, 2020)

Old Thomas said:


> I do most things myself but in a spot like yours with health issues, I would call ServPro. Failing that, a PAPR respirator with a full face mask and the best filter available would be what I would wear.


I have this full face mask 3M Ultimate FX full face piece reusable respirator fit 402, mold, painting, sanding, chemicals, gases, dust Medium. I have tried painting with this mask before but I had issues with still smelling the aerosol from the paint so I’m not sure what I was doing wrong. I had a cartridge filters on and it seemed like it was properly sealed around my face. 

I went downstairs again yesterday and didn’t get any issues. I think the issue I have is with my eye so being exposed. I just might opt for 2 goggles on and getting a proper breathing mask under a hazmat or coveralls.


----------

